# pic request- dark TT with tint



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

post your pics of a dark TT (black, moro, etc) and what % the tint is please


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

mine is 13% all the way around, day time you can still see in but at night its hard to see in the car but very ez to see out..


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

and another... i dont have any just from the side but you get the idea..


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

that looks really good. im tryin to decide between 20 and 35. since they look so different its a hard choice lol


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

This is one up from the lightest shade. IIRC 35%. I love it. Not into dark tint anymore. Looks darker since there is a car parked on the other side.


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

c its pics like that that make my choice harder 

please keep the pics coming guys, even if its not a dark TT throw your pics up. show us what you got


----------



## dogger (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll try to get a better pic later today if its sunny.


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

oops. how do i insert a pic?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Trackstar616898 said:


> oops. how do i insert a pic?


upload it to a photobucket or a flikr or something like that and use the URL they give you to post a pic :thumbup:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

15% on my previous 2005.


----------



## 20psi now (Feb 26, 2009)

Man for some reasion I like the OEM 18's they give the tt a nice clean look


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

35%


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Sorry for the ****ty pic. My buddy Dales ex TT. 15% 5% on the hatch


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> 35%



looks great. do you happen to have any side shots?


----------



## NaudifreakTT (Jan 22, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Sorry for the ****ty pic. My buddy Dales ex TT. 15% 5% on the hatch


looks good, and really sucks about the accident


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Yeah he was bummed, but all is well with his new whip


----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)




----------



## Trackstar616898 (Oct 31, 2010)

15 % for mine ^^^^^


----------



## MKllllvr28 (Sep 15, 2005)

5%


----------



## deepblueT (Jan 26, 2008)

this is 35% on "Deep Sea Blue" paint color.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

here u asked for more, just took them. BlackBerry camera :facepalm:


----------

